# To pizza, or not to pizza?



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm having an intense urge to eat pizza... Lately I've been having the urge to eat fatty foods and bread.

Could this be due to some deficiency, or is my body just a greedy, spoiled bastard? 

I try to not eat much meat, and mostly just eat vegetables, fruits, oats, and low-fat candy. Maybe that could give some insight into my situation...


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

So eat some pizza. We all get cravings. Just don't overdo it on a regular basis.
Twinkie diet helps nutrition professor lose 27 pounds - CNN.com


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

bluekitdon said:


> So eat some pizza. We all get cravings. Just don't overdo it on a regular basis.
> Twinkie diet helps nutrition professor lose 27 pounds - CNN.com


Very interesting article! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Eat more healthy fats (eat the meat or cheese or cook your vegetables in coconut oil) and you'll crave fewer unhealthy foods like pizza. You need the fat and you definitely seem to need some protein. I'm all for "cheating" on your diet as long as it's not every day-- it's much more sustainable to know you can have that pizza every so often than to have to deal with the daunting thought of never, ever being able to eat pizza ever again. But if you incorporate more good fatty foods and protein into your diet, your body won't scream "PIZZZAAAAA!!!!" at you as much.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I've heard that if you have a craving, just get it out of the way or else you'll try to make up for it and might end up overeating.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Go and eat some pizza, just control your portion size.



-ZDD


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Go and eat some pizza, just control your portion size.
> 
> 
> 
> -ZDD


The problem is exactly that... Once I start I can't stop... I always order a large pizza and eat it all by myself... And I've actually been LOSING weight even thought I've been eating more... :'(


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Then front-load your appetite and eat something healthy before eating pizza. That way you replace a full belly of pizza with a belly of healthier choices and a little bit of pizza.

Trust me, I've been there myself 


-ZDD


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Then front-load your appetite and eat something healthy before eating pizza. That way you replace a full belly of pizza with a belly of healthier choices and a little bit of pizza.
> 
> Trust me, I've been there myself
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I will order a fish sandwich.  hopefully that's better lol


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> The problem is exactly that... Once I start I can't stop... I always order a large pizza and eat it all by myself... And I've actually been LOSING weight even thought I've been eating more... :'(


So order a small pizza. Or get some friends together and have them help you eat it.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> So order a small pizza. Or get some friends together and have them help you eat it.


No friends.... :/

and I already ordered a large fish grinder  with cheese to satisfy my fat cravings.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> Hmmm... I will order a fish sandwich.  hopefully that's better lol


I was thinking, apple... orange... fiber bar... lol



-ZDD


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> I was thinking, apple... orange... fiber bar... lol
> 
> 
> 
> -ZDD


I ate a banana, too


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

Telling you not to eat pizza as of right now would make me a hypocrite, especially seeing how I enjoyed a slice of Buffalo Chicken. Even bad food is okay for you in moderation. ENJOY. 'MURICA!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Aubbs said:


> Telling you not to eat pizza as of right now would make me a hypocrite, especially seeing how I enjoyed a slice of Buffalo Chicken. Even bad food is okay for you in moderation. ENJOY. 'MURICA!


Thank you..? hehe what is 'murica?


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> Thank you..? hehe what is 'murica?



America of course. Psssh. Have fun eating pizza.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I'm having an intense urge to eat pizza... Lately I've been having the urge to eat fatty foods and bread.
> 
> Could this be due to some deficiency, or is my body just a greedy, spoiled bastard?
> 
> I try to not eat much meat, and mostly just eat vegetables, fruits, oats, and low-fat candy. Maybe that could give some insight into my situation...


Like you said, there could just be a deficiency. Im the type to follow my cravings but at the same time eat in moderation, so thats how id do things. but i guess for you its just about a certain kind of moderation, so i guess just find that and eat based on what you discover, but I personally dont see a need to be extreme; i find a nice middle ground to be sufficient.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Or, make this - it is really, really good:

The Secret To Perfect Cauliflower Pizza Crust « Detoxinista

It is a pizza crust made with cauliflower, egg, and goat cheese. Trust me, it is an excellent recipe.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I heard that it is good to pig out here and there in order to boost your metabolism. If you keep eating little your metabolism slows down. Pizza is the lesser of the two evils, I reckon. So don't feel too guilty. The right kind of pizza can have healthy nutrients though it is oily and fattening.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Then front-load your appetite and eat something healthy before eating pizza. That way you replace a full belly of pizza with a belly of healthier choices and a little bit of pizza.
> 
> Trust me, I've been there myself
> 
> ...


Or just drink a bunch of water to fill your stomach up. That is a way to "front load" and not any additional calories.

*@ISFjosue0098* Go to the organic\natural foods section of a grocery store and there is usually some frozen pizzas that are healthy.


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

As long as it's only once in a while then go for it... do you more good than harm in my opinion (see here)


----------



## Naia68 (Jan 28, 2013)

I get pizza cravings, too - and I go ahead and indulge. It really doesn't matter as long as your diet is basically healthy and well-balanced - and if you get moderate exercise on most days of the week.


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

*nom nom nom* This pizza is really good.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I'm having an intense urge to eat pizza... Lately I've been having the urge to eat fatty foods and bread.
> 
> Could this be due to some deficiency, or is my body just a greedy, spoiled bastard?
> 
> I try to not eat much meat, and mostly just eat vegetables, fruits, oats, and low-fat candy. Maybe that could give some insight into my situation...


Too pizza or not to pizza? The answer is always yes to pizza. roud:


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

I feel your pain bruh, I've been having an intense craving for pepperoni, sausage, onions and green pepper pizza all day! I tried eating a slice of Texas toast thinking it might help, but no, this hunger only grows stronger. I stopped eating meat recently again (a month and half?)and drastically cut my fried food intake from a few times a week to once a week, and have noticed Ive been craving fatty foods with meat since Friday. Maybe thats it? (lack of meat/fried foods?). I will probably give in and order a margarita pie and cry over the fact that their is no meat on my pizza.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

CosmicJalapeno said:


> *if a tree falls in the woods, and i'm there to hear it, but tell no one about it, does that make me an asshole?*


No. Because most people won't give a damn that you heard a tree fall over.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

Devin87 said:


> No. Because most people won't give a damn that you heard a tree fall over.


You have answered the unanswerable. I now understand life.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

CosmicJalapeno said:


> You have answered the unanswerable. I now understand life.


Hey man-- understanding the fact that other people don't give a damn about your life IS understanding life.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> Hey man-- understanding the fact that other people don't give a damn about your life IS understanding life.


Can you take your disruptions to Spam World? Thank you.

http://personalitycafe.com/spam-world/


----------



## somoo906 (Mar 17, 2013)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> I'm having an intense urge to eat pizza... Lately I've been having the urge to eat fatty foods and bread.
> 
> Could this be due to some deficiency, or is my body just a greedy, spoiled bastard?
> 
> I try to not eat much meat, and mostly just eat vegetables, fruits, oats, and low-fat candy. Maybe that could give some insight into my situation...


Or what you can try doing is having a healthy pizza so you won't have to feel that guilt you get from eating fatty food. 



 Here is a tutorial on how to make your homemade healthy pizza, i personally tried it before and it tastes exactly the same as a none healthy pizza that would come fromwhere like pizza hut or dominos. Good luck.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sometimes when we are restless ,worried or in negative state of mind ,we crave foods that please our taste buds ,without giving too much thought about its nutritional values .
So its necessary to calm our mind and get control of our emotions and eat sensibly .But once in a while indulging in fast foods is OK.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

You should MAKE pizza. It's easy and delicious...and fun!

Buy pizza dough. You should be able to find it at the grocery store, or you can make it easily(go on vegweb). Whole wheat crust is good, if you can get or make it. Then buy olive oil, veggies/meat of your choice, cheese if you want. It takes mayber 45 minutes at the most if the dough is premade(risen), from prep to cook time. 

I like making pesto pizza. It's really good with mushrooms on it!!!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Always eat zee pizza. I eat homemade pizza's, so that way I know what goes into them, or even on them. One thing with pizza, or with any food - eat it slowly. I don't mean snail slow, just take your time, and then you will have the time to realise that you don't need to eat as much as you do. 

I have noticed that people who eat faster, always have bigger proportions.


----------

